# Do you find my screenname offensive..?



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 2, 2008)

I was in the beginning of a swap on MUA and the lady who i was swapping with said she doesnt want to continue swapping with me because she found my name offensive... I didnt want to deal with any agrument or hasstle so i was like watever, its okay dont swap with me then.

If you want a little explanation of what my name means... I only had 2 boyfriends my whole life.  The first one cheated on me the second one married me.  But the first one cheated on me while we were still going out, and a few days later i made my first AIM screen name and i was having a hard time deciding on a name.. so i was like well i hate guys at the moment why dont i create manbeater.. already taken so i put xxmanbeaterxx...

Should i just make a new screenname?


----------



## User93 (Aug 2, 2008)

i dont find your screen name offensive at all, i dont see anything wrong with it! If you feel comfortable with it, its all good. I think its everyone's personal choice, and i can even understand that swapping woman in SOME way - once a lady here wanted to buy from me, and her nick was something like devilish666.. and in her info she was playing saying she came from hell. Whatever, i didnt want to meet her or sell to her, call me a noob or whatever, so i said no. But in you case i dont see any single problem! Imaging Nelly Furtado's Maneater song, how creepy shoul THAT be for some people? LOL


----------



## COBI (Aug 2, 2008)

I didn't think twice about it... kind of like calling those tanks "wife-beaters"; I don't really think twice about it and I don't really think everyone who wears them condones domestic abuse.

IMHO, the swapper was being a bit sensitive to not complete a swap because of it, but to each their own, I guess; who knows what her background and experiences are?  She may well have a reason to be justifiably offended.  

I personally wouldn't want to miss out on a good swap because of something as insignificant as a screenname.


----------



## lanslady (Aug 2, 2008)

I had the name of Mac Whore on my space (no longer there though under that name) and I had a few people ask me why I would want to be called a whore.  I'm like, let me explain this to you, and lets see if your brain isn't too small to understand it. LOL Even my husband calls me a mac whore, because of my obsession with MAC, it's all in fun.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_...once a lady here wanted to buy from me, and her nick was something like devilish666.. and in her info she was playing saying she came from hell._

 
I really laughed out loud at this.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 2, 2008)

If I had been browsing the site and saw your screename I wouldn't have thought twice about it.  I actually giggled at it after I took a look at this post.  But, I can see how it might rub some people the wrong way.  Everyone is sensitive to different things.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 2, 2008)

i dont find it offensive at all


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Aug 2, 2008)

Not at all offensive.  Thought you would be like a Dominatrix.


----------



## ilovegreen (Aug 2, 2008)

Like the others have said it's not offensive. It's not even your real name, the swapper must have some serious issues her loss.


----------



## rbella (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought you were making a funny statement regarding "wifebeater" tank tops.  I just thought you were switchin' it up.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think it's offensive at all.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 2, 2008)

yay thanks ladies i feel much better about my screenname


----------



## User93 (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I really laughed out loud at this._

 
 yeah i know it can sound funny, but im religious and found it not offensive, but just.. unsuitable for me. I think both sides of swap have a right for doing this, and you should sell/swap only if it gonna make you feel good and positive.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Its just a screen name..no biggie


----------



## stacey4415 (Aug 2, 2008)

i do

just out of interest, those who don't, would you find the screen name "woman beater" offensive?


----------



## stacey4415 (Aug 2, 2008)

I find it hard to understand why one must have serious issues for finding it offensive?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Like the others have said it's not offensive. It's not even your real name, the swapper must have some serious issues her loss._


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I was in the beginning of a swap on MUA and the lady who i was swapping with said she doesnt want to continue swapping with me because she found my name offensive... I didnt want to deal with any agrument or hasstle so i was like watever, its okay dont swap with me then.


Should i just make a new screenname?_

 
Nope, don't change it, whenever I see your name, I guess I just feel as if it's a joke or something... Not once did I think of you going home and beating your hubby.

whoever she is, she's just a SQUARE! lol


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually, I always laugh whenever I see your screenname. I think it's ridiculous for someone not to want to swap with you because of it. Some people are really sensitive and only they know why.
Don't let it bother you


----------



## kyustman (Aug 2, 2008)

Honestly, when I saw your name, i didnt take it literally, like you beat men. I thought maybe it meant like you beat men in life...lol maybe i thought of it the wrong way but in my eyes, its like you were in a relationship with a guy and you could beat him at his own game, hence MAN BEATER. 

lol i probably got the wrong meaning out of it... but either way, i don't find it offensive...it's just an alias


----------



## Brittni (Aug 2, 2008)

No. This is just silly.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

Hell no, I love it!


----------



## rbella (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey4415* 

 
_i do

just out of interest, those who don't, would you find the screen name "woman beater" offensive?_

 
Well, yeah probably.  I would.  Good point.  I know I'm totally hypocritical on this, but her username just doesn't bother me.


----------



## talste (Aug 3, 2008)

I dont find it offensive at all, The other lady probably just found a better deal elsewhere & is using your sceen name as an excuse to back out of the swap.

side note: people on some forums are so hyper senstive about the most trivial things ! Don't let it worry you.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 3, 2008)

I figured you hated all men, and was an undercover super-heroness that kicked the asses of adulterous men at night, while being a seductive and savvy business woman by day. Hell yeah.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey4415* 

 
_i do

just out of interest, those who don't, would you find the screen name "woman beater" offensive?_

 
.....maybe if I was posting on an anger management site.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_I figured you hated all men, and was an undercover super-heroness that kicked the asses of adulterous men at night, while being a seductive and savvy business woman by day. Hell yeah._

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_.....maybe if I was posting on an anger management site._

 
rofl


----------



## ri0tdorque (Aug 3, 2008)

actually didn't even notice but i had a friend online 10 or so years back who went by wifebeater but he was referring to the white undershirts i guess it all depends on your level of whatever either way i say keep the name it's you and it' not like you go around beating men in a literal sense....or if you do let me know and i can send a few names your way


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 3, 2008)

Well.....what if my username was _dickluva_ and my boyfriend's name was Richard? Imagine the thoughts....


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 3, 2008)

lol i would laugh.. like now for instance


----------



## shell12367 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have to agree with most of the girls, I don't find it offesnsive and I never really thought twice about it!


----------



## stacey4415 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not sure why that would determie whether one would find it sensitive or not, but, okay.

And to the person stating some people on forums are, what was it; hyper sensitive, if you were directing that at me and possibly others, well, yes, maybe i am hyper sensitive,it's better than being OVERLY offensive though, in my opinion.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_.....maybe if I was posting on an anger management site._


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey4415* 

 
_I'm not sure why that would determie whether one would find it sensitive or not, but, okay.

And to the person stating some people on forums are, what was it; hyper sensitive, if you were directing that at me and possibly others, well, yes, maybe i am hyper sensitive,it's better than being OVERLY offensive though, in my opinion._

 

I think aside from the name, if you or any others for that matter can or want to, you should get to know the person behind the name.  Like ask her questions what made you choose that screenname without sounding like your all up in the other persons butt crack.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 3, 2008)

Nope not at all


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sensitive to jokes about that sort of thing but don't find your name offensive. Maybe she was having a bad day.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 3, 2008)

Stupid, stupid woman.

Don't change your SN unless YOU'RE really bothered by it.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

it's a screenname for chrissake.


----------



## user79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey4415* 

 
_i do

just out of interest, those who don't, would you find the screen name "woman beater" offensive?_

 
Personally, no. There are more important things to get offended about or to worry about that someone's screenname on the Internet. If there's one thing I've learned by hanging on forums is that in most cases, people aren't being completely serious.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 4, 2008)

I do not but this is coming from a girl that has a man beater style tank top that says "husband beater" haha


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 4, 2008)

I wouldn't change it because someone else doesn't like it, but there are plenty of people on MUA whom I decline swaps with because I find their names off-putting.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't find it offensive. Only funny. 
I beat boys, too!  
(only when they misbehave...bad boy! ::smack!::  )


----------



## VioletB (Aug 4, 2008)

Whenever I see your screenname..  THIS This song pops in my head..  I know the song's called Man Eater.. but I always sing Man Beater!!  LOL  I don't know why??


----------



## seonmi (Aug 4, 2008)

I personally don't find it offensive. But I think, when I have nothing to do with you, I don't really care about your screenname. But if I was swapping some of my stuff with you, I'd be more careful about who I am dealing with. If that makes sense.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 4, 2008)

I LOVE THE NAME! So don't change... Everyone knows it's not to be taken literally...


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't find it offensive at all. Of course...I've had complaints about my name on other boards and had to change it. I really don't find anything wrong with yours or mine.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 4, 2008)

i don't find it offensive at all.  i figured you were some kickass chick that didn't take crap from dudes.  i'm all for that


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 5, 2008)

Agree with everyone else it's just a screenname - no biggie.

But I gotta tell you I read your name to mean something else and I have a strong feeling so did the person who refused to swap with you.

I cannot put it any more delicately - "beat" is slang for male masterbation. ie. "beat my meat". And your screen name being Manbeater, well you can put the two together. Also the "xx" can reinforce one into that interpretation. 

I'm not judging but just helping you realize some people may be reading that into your screen name. Sorry babe, I hope you're not horrified


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Agree with everyone else it's just a screenname - no biggie.

But I gotta tell you I read your name to mean something else and I have a strong feeling so did the person who refused to swap with you.

I cannot put it any more delicately - "beat" is slang for male masterbation. ie. "beat my meat". And your screen name being Manbeater, well you can put the two together. Also the "xx" can reinforce one into that interpretation. 

I'm not judging but just helping you realize some people may be reading that into your screen name. Sorry babe, I hope you're not horrified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was actually thinking the same thing as well but just didn't say anything.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Agree with everyone else it's just a screenname - no biggie.

But I gotta tell you I read your name to mean something else and I have a strong feeling so did the person who refused to swap with you.

I cannot put it any more delicately - "beat" is slang for male masterbation. ie. "beat my meat". And your screen name being Manbeater, well you can put the two together. Also the "xx" can reinforce one into that interpretation. 

I'm not judging but just helping you realize some people may be reading that into your screen name. Sorry babe, I hope you're not horrified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh my god lol.  the word "beat" never crossed my mind has male masterbation lol.  lol thats kind of disgusting.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL I'm glad you can laugh about it. I found it kinda funny to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah I think that's what the MUAer thought....


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to have a wife beater that said "Boy Beater" on it! Man, I miss that shirt. ALL the boys LOVED it, fo' realz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

